# Need!!!



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Need one more for a 30 mi.. Run from April Fool's, tomorrow. If seas won't cooperate we'll fish the jettys!!


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

I'd be there but work calls. After 4 months off I believe I better show...

Hope it's a good one Mike!


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

i knew i should have saved the kitchen pass ... went fresh water fishing today .. 1st time ever catching buffalo .. wat an ugly fish .. excellent fighter .. but ugly. maybe next trip. tight lines.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Any time Tony!!!!!!!



tngbmt said:


> i knew i should have saved the kitchen pass ... went fresh water fishing today .. 1st time ever catching buffalo .. wat an ugly fish .. excellent fighter .. but ugly. maybe next trip. tight lines.


----------



## BrittLeaE (Apr 15, 2008)

Where is April Fools? What time are you leaving?


----------



## RatherBFishing (Jun 10, 2005)

How did you do at April Fool's? Keep me in mind for your next offshore endeavor. I believe you have my number Mike.


----------

